# English speaking docs in Veracruz?



## BlackCat (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I am trying to find some recommendations for English speaking doctors who are located in Veracruz, Mexico. More specifically, I am looking for an obstetrician who speaks English (Just found out I am pregnant, so need to get the ball rolling on this ASAP). It is one thing to have my husband translate when needed at the dentist or some such... quite another to be in labor and not have the doctor understand you. 

If anyone can give me some pointers on where to get this sort of information, or who knows some English speaking doctors (even if they are just General Practitioners or whatnot), it would be much appreciated. From what I know the US consulate that used to be in Veracruz was shut down a while back, so I am not quite sure which other US consulate I might be able to contact for information on English speaking doctors and such. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
You might survey the yellow pages and call the offices of several of the OB/GYN listings and ask (or your husband could ask) the receptionist if the physician speaks English. A bit later, when you have a list of several, you could call back and ask to speak to the physician, or to have a call back. The next step is to make an appointment for a consultation and see who you prefer.
Actually, medical school in Mexico is bilingual, but many only read a bit of English & don't speak much.
Whatever you do, your baby will emerge at the appropriate time. reggers:


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 2, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You might survey the yellow pages and call the offices of several of the OB/GYN listings and ask (or your husband could ask) the receptionist if the physician speaks English. A bit later, when you have a list of several, you could call back and ask to speak to the physician, or to have a call back. The next step is to make an appointment for a consultation and see who you prefer.
> Actually, medical school in Mexico is bilingual, but many only read a bit of English & don't speak much.
> Whatever you do, your baby will emerge at the appropriate time. reggers:


Hi RV - thank you very much for your reply.  Some wonderful ideas you have there... I will continue perusing through the yellow pages then and jot down some names of OBs who look promising. All I have been able to find thus far is one ad for a GP that advertises "English Spoken" - Guess it will just be a hunt for others, lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The yellow pages are a great idea. Doctors will often advertise where they went to school and did their residency. If any one of these is in the US, Canada, UK, etc., odds are that he/she speaks English. I've used this method and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to find some recommendations for English speaking doctors who are located in Veracruz, Mexico. More specifically, I am looking for an obstetrician who speaks English (Just found out I am pregnant, so need to get the ball rolling on this ASAP). It is one thing to have my husband translate when needed at the dentist or some such... quite another to be in labor and not have the doctor understand you.
> 
> ...


Well, to bad your not here in qro my brother-in-law is a ob gyn and he is half american and well just by speaking to him you have no idea he was even mexican.


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 2, 2010)

jiminmex said:


> Well, to bad your not here in qro my brother-in-law is a ob gyn and he is half american and well just by speaking to him you have no idea he was even mexican.


Drat! Your brother in law sounds exactly like the kind of doc I need right now. 

Any chance he might open up a practice in Veracruz soon? lol. 

Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## MISSELY (Jul 10, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to find some recommendations for English speaking doctors who are located in Veracruz, Mexico. More specifically, I am looking for an obstetrician who speaks English (Just found out I am pregnant, so need to get the ball rolling on this ASAP). It is one thing to have my husband translate when needed at the dentist or some such... quite another to be in labor and not have the doctor understand you.
> 
> ...



I lived in Veracruz for 12 years and had a marvelous doctor take care of my daughter in law for the first 5 months of her pregnancy and would have trusted her perfectly for the birth of my grandson. She was my gyno for 10 years and I just adored her.

My daugher in law is actually moving back there in August with her son, now 2 yrs old. Write to me at [email protected] and I will send you the info. Since my daughter in law does not speak Spanish, maybe you two can hook up. 

When are you moving to Veracruz?

Ely


----------

